# Problem with ATI Tool -Asus 9800 XT



## CaptainRouter (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi
I am using ATI tool v.24 and was testing my Asus 9800 XT.  My card is at default settings - Core -412 and mem at 365.  As soon as I scan for artifacts, it detects them non stop - after few seconds says something like "Delta of 2044 in 21 pixels" and keeps getting higher and higher.  When I try to find the max core and max mem, it goes down non stop at a good rate and after a while I started to get huge yellow lines across that cube.  My temp idles at 57 and goes up to 68 after a while of running ATI tool.
I do not have any problems in games like Unreal 2, Warcraft 3, etc....   except Doom3 where I get loads of red dots across the screen. 
I am using the latest Asus drivers for my vid card and evrything else is updated as well.
So I'm wondering what exactly is the problem- is it my vid card or is it ATI tool.

My system is :
Athlon 64 3.0ghz
Epox EP-8HDA5+
Asus 9800 XT
1 gig of 3200
Enermax 360 watt power supply (was thinking maybe this could be the cause)


----------



## stordoff (Jul 9, 2005)

in the atitool settings, use the old (more compatable) scanning mode under the artifact scanning setting


----------

